# Looking for a club in SW GA.



## Jim McRae (Nov 3, 2006)

I have never had to look for land to hunt but I am looking now. Anything in The Southwest part of the state that has openings for this year or next. My place in Grady Co. has been taken away from me and I have nowhere for me and my 12 yr old boy to hunt. Any help would be appreciated.


Jim M.


----------



## rocket1010 (Nov 5, 2006)

Jim,
I am in Thomas County and also have the same issue. My 8 yr son and I are looking for property to lease for this year and following years to come. We have a small group of fathers and sons that are currently looking for land to lease. If something comes up, we will give you a call. Seems that land is becoming harder to find but we'll just keep looking.

Bryan W.


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks bud, I have always hunted private property all my life, so looking for a lease is a new experience for me. But I also know a lot of people that hunt around here so I hope I have no problems securing something in the area. Please keep me in mind if you come up on something and I will do the same.


Jim M.


----------



## Bob (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in a lease near Colquitt that I have not been able to hunt at all this year due to a back issue.  I know it is late into the season but if you are interested I could call the person that runs the club and see if you could replace me.  I have already paid but I would sell you my spot for a fair price.  

1300 acres in Mayhaw Ga.  Monster bucks.


If interested let me know.

Bob


----------



## rocket1010 (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know about Jim but I could work with that plan. As for myself, I would like to stay within an hour or so from Thomasville.
Bryan


----------



## rocket1010 (Nov 11, 2006)

p.m sent


----------



## Jim McRae (Dec 1, 2006)

bump.


Jim M.


----------



## heugene (Dec 5, 2006)

heugene
Bob . I live in panama city and am looking for something near colquitt, could you put me in contact  with the lease holder. you can call or email me .we might work something out for the remander ofy our lease this tear


----------



## heugene (Dec 5, 2006)

Bob I live in panama city and am looking for a club near colquitt. email or call  see if we can work out something  for the rest of this year and next. heugenes


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2006)

PM Sent...


----------



## heugene (Dec 6, 2006)

*bob I got info.*



Bob said:


> I am in a lease near Colquitt that I have not been able to hunt at all this year due to a back issue.  I know it is late into the season but if you are interested I could call the person that runs the club and see if you could replace me.  I have already paid but I would sell you my spot for a fair price.
> 
> 1300 acres in Mayhaw Ga.  Monster bucks.
> 
> ...



Bob I  would like to see the lease  I can go any friday or saturday to look. please contact son for me heugene


----------



## Jim McRae (Dec 26, 2006)

Bump. Woody's south Ga hunting group.



Jim M.


----------



## dbales (Dec 26, 2006)

*same boat*

I am also looking for land in south ga. I leased some land several years ago in Lee County then it was sold. Does anyone know who to contact about availible leases for next year?


----------



## MarkHBama (Dec 26, 2006)

*Woody's South*

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## PIMO (Dec 26, 2006)

Our Club has a few openings for the season.  We have about 1300 acres in Talbot county.  You can see info at www.southernhuntingassociates.com


----------



## Gary1951 (Dec 27, 2006)

am in central florida and also looking for land. do you know of any for next year. me, son and friends want our own lease. will still be a small group


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 29, 2006)

*one more bump for woodys south*

bump


----------



## emtguy (Jan 4, 2007)

me too guys


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 11, 2007)

bump.



Jim M.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 13, 2007)

Jim,

My brother and his 2 teenage boys (14 and 16) are also looking for something in the Brooks Co. area. This is only their second year hunting, and I have been letting them hunt my property, but it is really too small for the pressure 4-5 hunters put on it. My older nephew finally shot his first deer in Dec., but my brother and younger nephew have yet to shoot their first deer (they are getting discouraged). They are dedicated, enthusiastic and would really like to join a club or help start one. Please let me know if you get any leads.


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 16, 2007)

*Looking hard now.*

bump.


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 24, 2007)

Weekly bump.



Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 31, 2007)

bump. 


Jim M.


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jim McRae (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump.       Still looking.



Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae (Feb 27, 2007)

Still looking.   


Jim M.


----------

